# Problème de démarrage



## MAConverti (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour les amis de MAC,

Actuellement, j'ai 1 iBook G4 sous MacOS 10.5.8 léopard.

Récemment, le démarrage devient très, très long... Avec l'apparition au début d'1 icône de mappemonde qui clignote pendant 2 bonnes minutes. Puis suivi de l'icône Finder clignotant en alternance avec l'icône d'1 dossier comportant 1 signe "?" à l'intérieur .

Que se passe-t-il? Quelqu'un peut il m'aider???

Merci d'avance, long vie aux MAC.


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2010)

1ère possibilité (pas grave), il a oublié qu'il devait démarer sur le disque interne:
- aller dans preferences système / démarrage pour resélectionner le disque de démarrag

2ème possibilité (plus grave), le disque dur de ton ibook est en train de lâcher et il a donc beaucoup de mal à le lire lors de l'allumage:
- dépêche toi de sauvegarder tes données les plus précieuses avant qu'il ne lâche définitivement


----------



## MAConverti (12 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour m'avoir répondu si vite et aussi pour tes précieux conseils

Entre temps, j'ai zappé la PRAM, et ça a l'air de marcher de nouveau correctement.

Mais je note précieusement tes propositions et je prie que mon disque dur ne me lâche pas tout de suite!!!

Merci encore pour ta gentillesse.


----------

